# Redundancies from work, anyone else seeing it in your industry?



## Truman42 (24/6/15)

Back in Feb after 7.5 years in the same company I got made redundant. It was a dark day for me, all of a sudden i had no mobile phone, no car and no job. I had seen many people in our company get made redundant over the past few years prior and lost a customer service person a mechanic and a yardie at my branch.

We are in the earthmoving equipment hire game and due to a lack of spending on major projects by the gov (east west tunnel etc) this was blamed by our company for the redundancies. Those that survived this 4th round of redundancies were forced to go on 9 day fortnights.

Anyway it all worked out great for me. I received a huge redundancy package, and scored a new job two weeks later with better salary, better company car and better conditions so Im one of the lucky ones.

But I am curious as to how other industries are travelling and if any of you are seeing similar situations in your current employment field.


Also as a side note our company is looking for a scheduler to schedule commercial sign manafacturing work. We do a lot of billboards and banners in new estates and need someone with a manafacturing background to schedule the work for our installers. So you basically liaise with the graphics department and schedule jobs when they are finished.

If your interested or want to know more about it PM me.


----------



## sponge (24/6/15)

Plenty of redundancies around here (Wollongong), particularly with Bluescope going through another round of cost-cutting.

Lots of our sparkies have been forced to move on but we still have a fair bit of design work in the pipeline so things are still going reasonably well for the engineers. How long that will last, I don't think anyone will really know until it's too late.


----------



## slcmorro (24/6/15)

Yep - A round has just gone through McCain Foods, where I work. A bloke of 37 years was tapped on the shoulder and asked to leave. He gets 111 weeks of payout, plus all his AL and LSL though so he's not in dire straits, but it's still ordinary.


----------



## Yob (24/6/15)

slcmorro said:


> Yep - A round has just gone through McCain Foods, where I work. A bloke of 37 years was tapped on the shoulder and asked to leave. He gets 111 weeks of payout, plus all his AL and LSL though so he's not in dire straits, but it's still ordinary.


11 weeks or 111? :blink:


----------



## sponge (24/6/15)

Having worked there for 37 years, there's a good chance it's 111..


----------



## mwd (24/6/15)

20 years in the Oil Drilling Industry for a huge International Service Company. Fantastic redundancy payout of 1 week pay for every year served. Spose the 30 years overseas tax free makes up for it though no Government pension entitlements in any country available.

Thousands of layoffs in the Industry due to downturn with low oil prices and the Big Companies hiring cheap labour from all the third world countries then wonder why the productivity is so low and the rigs either blowing up or breaking down all the time.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/15)

Going to be sink or swim time for a lot of companies, especially those that don't pull the horns in.
If we get Shorten in in the next election he'll fix it :lol:


----------



## droid (24/6/15)

I notice that things often turn a full circle it's just when you get on and when you get off that counts, which is out of our control much of the time

Aus post are not replacing people as they leave but that's prolly old news

At some point products/services become unacceptable and if the ship hasn't sunk, someone turns the ship around, and gets the credit for doing something new...that was being done 10 years ago

I'm going down with the ship, I don think anyone will be turning this one around any time soon


----------



## Grott (24/6/15)

SA sadly has the highest unemployment in the country and with Leigh Creek and the power station at Pt Augusta to close things look very bleak. I recommend we all go back to school and learn Chinese.


----------



## DU99 (24/6/15)

place i work for they decided on staff review in our department and went thru the process we lost 3 staff member's,the work load those people did has been left for other's to pickup...then about 2 month's ago they did a review of a few other departments,about 30 people have there job's in limbo. and they will get 13 weeks redundancy if they have no position plus leave entitlements


----------



## jc64 (24/6/15)

slcmorro said:


> Yep - A round has just gone through McCain Foods, where I work. A bloke of 37 years was tapped on the shoulder and asked to leave. He gets 111 weeks of payout, plus all his AL and LSL though so he's not in dire straits, but it's still ordinary.


If it's 111 weeks that's a ripping payout.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/15)

grott said:


> SA sadly has the highest unemployment in the country and with Leigh Creek and the power station at Pt Augusta to close things look very bleak. I recommend we all go back to school and learn Chinese.


Difficult language to learn Chinese, after living there for 5 years all I could manage was, Hello, Goodbye, I love you, I love you too, and Bend over.


----------



## KevinR (24/6/15)

Yep, Newcastle today on the news big layoffs at Forgacs shipyaard with the navys air warwfare destroyers coming to a close.
The next contract was to be subs. Abbot wants them built in Japan, the Australian people (your taxes) are even paying Japan to build new workshops to build them in.
tony abbot has created more jobs than any other ,pitty they are all in Asia. Go figger


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/15)

Don't worry. Sweaty Joe will get you a good job so you can buy a house. 

Looks like Adani has just ditched the Carmichael coal mine in the Galilee Basin, so there's a few hundred engineering staff without work this morning.


----------



## fraser_john (24/6/15)

I'm in Information Technology industry in Geelong, no redundancies, but actually hiring!


----------



## djgilmore (24/6/15)

I'm in automotive and with all 3 manufacturers finishing up in 2017 there are redundancies everywhere. Our company let about 30 people go last week. Definitely tough times in this industry.


----------



## seamad (24/6/15)

At least the flag makers are busy


----------



## Robbo2234 (24/6/15)

About 4 years ago I got retrenched after 7ish years after talking a few B.s jobs I have finaly found one I am comfortable in...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Looks like Adani has just ditched the Carmichael coal mine in the Galilee Basin


because Adani can't get finance for the project, good.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/galilee-basin-three-more-banks-rule-out-financing-coal-projects-20150408-1mgvu0.html
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/business/breaking-news/traditional-owners-of-carmichael-optimistic-banks-will-baulk-at-financing/story-fnn9c0hb-1227400501763


Sucks for the engineers working on it. Not a problem for my area of engineering though


----------



## Camo6 (24/6/15)

Yep. Commercial electrotechnology industry is a bit slow atm and big mobs are undercutting tenders to keep their own staff on and this has a flow on effect to the smaller companies. Good thing I'm an apprentice and cheap labour. Hopefully industry picks up before my time finishes though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/15)

I agree with Liam, new coal projects should be mothballed until a more efficient and clean coal technology becomes more advanced, refusing finance for such projects may create more research into how best to utilise coal.
We should be creating jobs in the technology of power generation across the board.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/6/15)

either way it's certainly not a growth industry, China has just reached peak coal demand for electricity production. Renewables are already competitive with new coal (ie new coal power stations), it's really a question of whether existing mines can supply the industry during the transition phase.


----------



## BrutusB (24/6/15)

Big restructures happening in one particularly large insurance company at the moment. About to find out my fate!


----------



## Dazzbrew (24/6/15)

Just got given my four weeks notice as a kitchen designer estimator, been there 13yrs. Ive known it was going to close for a few weeks but only given my date today. Had to go to office of head company which shares two directors of our company but told that a decision has to made as to whether we are considered a small business (3 staff) or part of a group. If we are deemed part of a group I get 12 weeks pay if we are a small business I am not entitled to anything!


----------



## Dazzbrew (24/6/15)

Except for anual leave and long service leave


----------



## TheWiggman (24/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I agree with Liam, new coal projects should be mothballed until a more efficient and clean coal technology becomes more advanced, refusing finance for such projects may create more research into how best to utilise coal.
> We should be creating jobs in the technology of power generation across the board.


Note that a lot of Australia's coal mined up north is not used for power generation. I agree that alternative solutions should be sought for electricity, but metallurgical coal is a different market that we shouldn't be stifling in the interests of global warming - yet.

Ed: on-topic. I left my previous company who were having periodic redundancy rounds every few months. Numbers were being reduced from 1200 to under 800 by memory. This was always communicated by the company years prior though, but I found a better opportunity elsewhere. A lot of people were doing their best to look busy.


----------



## slcmorro (24/6/15)

111 Yob. 3 weeks per year of service.


----------



## Brooa (24/6/15)

jc64 said:


> If it's 111 weeks that's a ripping payout.


Where I work, our redundancy package is capped at 104 weeks plus entitlements. I've been there 24 years. I wish they'd give me one. Retirement would come early.


----------



## Nizmoose (24/6/15)

I'm graduating from my Environmental Science Degree at the end of the year........need I say more?


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I agree with Liam, new coal projects should be mothballed until a more efficient and clean coal technology becomes more advanced, refusing finance for such projects may create more research into how best to utilise coal.
> We should be creating jobs in the technology of power generation across the board.


The final straw was the recent announcement by the Indian Prime Minister that they would no longer be importing thermal coal and would use their own coal.


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/15)

KevinR said:


> Yep, Newcastle today on the news big layoffs at Forgacs shipyaard with the navys air warwfare destroyers coming to a close.
> The next contract was to be subs. Abbot wants them built in Japan, the Australian people (your taxes) are even paying Japan to build new workshops to build them in.
> tony abbot has created more jobs than any other ,pitty they are all in Asia. Go figger



Heard the minister for whatever interviewed on the free trade agreement the other morning. Apparently theres nothing to worry about in regard to jobs moving offshore. Its just a natural progression of industries gravitating toward countries who are more specialized in that particular field, presumably fields like working for around $1200 AUD per month in Chinas case. So apparently we just need to discover our strengths and business will come flooding in. 

And bugger Shorten. If he's not agreeing with with stuff he hasn't even heard, he's tucking into a snot appetizer. 
..gross..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgqJ1Wp-AoU


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/15)

As the climate change bandwagon gathers momentum the investments by companies exploiting fossil fuels become more of a risk,
those financial institutions which turn down the requests for backing in such companies are not just doing it on the grounds of a ,'Green minded moment' or human rights but they are increasingly becoming a poor investment.


----------



## slcmorro (24/6/15)

Brooa said:


> Where I work, our redundancy package is capped at 104 weeks plus entitlements. I've been there 24 years. I wish they'd give me one. Retirement would come early.


Yep. This fella got ONE HUNDRED AND ELEVEN WEEKS worth of pay as his package, plus annual and lsl owing. No typo there. Nuts.


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/6/15)

I work as a bus driver for the city council, there is a pretty high turnover of staff already just with people starting and realising it's not what they thought it would be or whatever and then leaving again. I suppose the only threat to my job is stupidity on my own part, or if the whole thing gets privatised.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/15)

You mean, Newman the malignant dwarf didn't privatise it while he was mayor? How could he possibly have missed that one ?


----------



## Maheel (24/6/15)

my Brother in law has been made redundant 3 times (he's 45ish)

Last one he saw coming and hang round for a few months for the payout while others were leaving empty handed.

He's got great skills and is very employable so has got new jobs

the trick is to make sure you are keeping up your skill base and learning new skills that are transferable to new jobs


----------



## mje1980 (24/6/15)

When my work shuts down I'll just get a good job like joe says and I'll be able to live in Sydney. Simple


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/15)

Nah move South so you can work in the Car industry, or submarine construction.


----------



## booargy (24/6/15)

We got a payout to move to another company last year. A redunacy would set me up.
China doesn't buy our coal they export their own coal from here.


----------



## jonnir (24/6/15)

My company has been going through redundancies. Looking at maybe 1200 staff in the last 3 years? I was very fortunate to secure a transfer to another department before I got my notice


----------



## Truman42 (24/6/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> I work as a bus driver for the city council, there is a pretty high turnover of staff already just with people starting and realising it's not what they thought it would be or whatever and then leaving again. I suppose the only threat to my job is stupidity on my own part, or if the whole thing gets privatised.


Until self drive vehicles take over. I read an article that said they are only five years away. Apparently Google brought shares in Uber and plan to use self drive cars for their entire fleet.

Also said that they could replace every taxi in New York with something like 6000 self drive cars. Average wait time would be 35 seconds and cost would be 23 cents per mile. Article also said that this would extend to buses trucks practically any vehicle.

It was a very Interestng article. I'll try and find it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/15)

Been there...had 2 redundancies.

17yrs on the Railways and they payed me out, LSL, hols, 4 weeks for every year capped...

Then a 2nd one that was worth **** all

They are a shot in the arm...but only if you can get another job


----------



## manticle (24/6/15)

Truman said:


> Until self drive vehicles take over. I read an article that said they are only five years away. Apparently Google brought shares in Uber and plan to use self drive cars for their entire fleet.
> Also said that they could replace every taxi in New York with something like 6000 self drive cars. Average wait time would be 35 seconds and cost would be 23 cents per mile. Article also said that this would extend to buses trucks practically any vehicle.
> It was a very Interestng article. I'll try and find it.


I would trust a self drive car like I would trust a spaceship computer called HAL


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/6/15)

I once got the old "golden handshake". Paid for the deposit and a hefty whack off our first property so I can't complain.

Up here, growing weed is a fair sized industry. A lot of growers are a wee bit concerned about possible decriminalisation (or even legalisation). Not a formal redundancy as such but there would be some fallout. Who'd a thunk it would be the Libs who got the ball rolling?


----------



## kalbarluke (24/6/15)

I'm a high school teacher in the government system. Redundancy is something I'm not that familiar with. The only time it has happened to my knowledge in our state system was when Herr Can Do Newman (the little Can't) sacked 20,000 public servants a few years ago. About 3000 of them were from the Education Department. It didn't impact on me in particular but a few acquaintances of mine had left the classroom and were working in central office. Most of them were offered jobs back in classrooms (mostly out whoop whoop) or told to get another job. Not sure of payouts or packages involved.

For the OP, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/6/15)

The agency I work for went from 900 staff to 650 in about 18 months...seems to be about the going rate in the public service.
~100 were voluntary redundancies, the rest involuntary.


----------



## spog (24/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Nah move South so you can work in the Car industry, or submarine construction.


Submarines made from old Holdens ? That'll never float..


----------



## spog (24/6/15)

Made redundant a few years back,I'm in the building game. Wages etc are being cut back by a number of companies here,but curiously the price of the houses isn't being lowered accordingly .
How very strange.
But I took work at a wage I was earning almost 18 yrs ago. Gotta do what you gotta do.
I owe,I owe ,it's off to work I go..


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> You mean, Newman the malignant dwarf didn't privatise it while he was mayor? How could he possibly have missed that one ?



:lol: No, though I wasn't working there at the time. He was premier when I started, and he was pushing for it undoubtedly but it never eventuated. I may not lose my job if it happened, but the pay and conditions would be shit compared to what they are currently, if the stories from drivers who have come across from existing private companies are anything to go by.

I'm not too worried about self drive vehicles taking over... at least not in the majority of my working life. Personally, even if I didn't work in the industry, I'd think it a shit idea. I enjoy the interaction between driver and passenger, whether I am driving or catching a bus. Would be interested to read that article though.


----------



## Benn (24/6/15)

I've got my assests on the market, I don't like what's going on.


----------



## Cervantes (24/6/15)

Anyone servicing the Oil & Gas / Mining Industries in Western Australia will probably have had a pay cut this year if they didn't get made redundant.

It's a double whammy for the Perth Engineering industry with both the Oil and Iron Ore prices going through the floor, which means that all of the resource companies are cutting back on both capital and operating expenditure.

I don't see things improving in a hurry either.


----------



## krausenhaus (24/6/15)

Cervantes said:


> Anyone servicing the Oil & Gas / Mining Industries in Western Australia will probably have had a pay cut this year if they didn't get made redundant.
> 
> It's a double whammy for the Perth Engineering industry with both the Oil and Iron Ore prices going through the floor, which means that all of the resource companies are cutting back on both capital and operating expenditure.
> 
> I don't see things improving in a hurry either.


I had an Uber driver the other day who was an engineer in Kalgoorlie up until last month.

Things had already started slowing down by the time I graduated so I moved to Melbourne to work in dairy/food.. Kind of glad I dicked around and took such a long time to finish my degree really.


----------



## malt and barley blues (25/6/15)

Nothing lasts forever, a place I worked in the UK a huge complex manufacturing diversified products, employed 14,000 people with 3,000 just doing the maintenance, we got to our place of work using a fleet of double decker buses everyone thought it would be a job for life.
Now it is just a piece of flat ground every factory unit has now gone.


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/15)

Truman said:


> Until self drive vehicles take over. I read an article that said they are only five years away. Apparently Google brought shares in Uber and plan to use self drive cars for their entire fleet.
> 
> Also said that they could replace every taxi in New York with something like 6000 self drive cars. Average wait time would be 35 seconds and cost would be 23 cents per mile. Article also said that this would extend to buses trucks practically any vehicle.
> 
> It was a very Interestng article. I'll try and find it.


Maby not as soon as you think. But not due to any technological shortcomings. If you can taxi, take off, cruise and land an A-380 via computer control, or dogfight a Eurofighter Typhoon at 1000 + kph, getting a Johnny Cab to pick up fares is no biggy. 
The issue I heard raised was how the software will be programmed in terms of ethics. For example, what will the cab decide to do in an emergency situation where a collision with a human is unavoidable? Will it swerve to miss a mother pushing a pram only to careen onto a footpath crowded with people? What if a drunken, drug addled, homeless black man stumbles into its path. Would it have to decide to save his life if missing him meant potentially running down a bunch of white private school kids waiting at a bus stop? These cannot be random decisions, and someone will have to tell the software to hit a cat rather than dodge it and risk a collision with a human. 
Remember the old trolley problem?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley_problem


----------



## hellbent (25/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If we get Shorten in in the next election he'll fix it :lol:


or more likely **** it completely!!!


----------



## Black n Tan (25/6/15)

I manage a small privately held biotech company doing Alzheimer's disease research. Our clinical trial failed to hit its end-points so it was time to shut the company. Unfortunately I am under contract so no redundancy. I have been employed for 10 years by the company and knew it was coming, so I an really very appreciative for the opportunity. Such is life. But then my wife, who works for a pharmaceutical company, comes home early from work a week after my news to tell me she was made redundant after 10 years service. Frick! Fortunately they offered her a years reprieve to take on a maternity leave position and she will get a pretty reasonable package. The government rhetoric is science is a priority area and that they are concerned with decline in the number of student doing science, and then they reduce funding for scientific research and places like the CSIRO have to cull the workforce. So biotech is struggling in this country and the government is sitting on their hands. I have three degrees and 23 years industry experience and I am not sure what I will be doing next year. What do they say, don't worry and have another home-brew.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/15)

not having a science minister is telling.

this was a good listen: http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/ockhamsrazor/len-fisher-precious-petals-targeted-research/6518060#transcript


----------



## GalBrew (25/6/15)

Black n Tan said:


> I manage a small privately held biotech company doing Alzheimer's disease research. Our clinical trial failed to hit its end-points so it was time to shut the company. Unfortunately I am under contract so no redundancy. I have been employed for 10 years by the company and knew it was coming, so I an really very appreciative for the opportunity. Such is life. But then my wife, who works for a pharmaceutical company, comes home early from work a week after my news to tell me she was made redundant after 10 years service. Frick! Fortunately they offered her a years reprieve to take on a maternity leave position and she will get a pretty reasonable package. The government rhetoric is science is a priority area and that they are concerned with decline in the number of student doing science, and then they reduce funding for scientific research and places like the CSIRO have to cull the workforce. So biotech is struggling in this country and the government is sitting on their hands. I have three degrees and 23 years industry experience and I am not sure what I will be doing next year. What do they say, don't worry and have another home-brew.


Ha! I wish there were redundancies in research. All that happens here is you simply don't get any more funding, close up the lab and get a kind 'don't let the door hit your ass on the way out'! Oh and it is likely that you will never find employment in research again, as funding is not increasing for anyone. I was lucky enough to get a job that has 5 years of funding, however as I am no longer a primary investigator on any research project I have effectively destroyed my research career.

Oh well, at least I have a full keg fridge. (I also have 3 degrees, not sure that they were worth the trouble or cost of doing).


----------



## mwd (25/6/15)

Black n Tan said:


> I manage a small privately held biotech company doing Alzheimer's disease research. Our clinical trial failed to hit its end-points so it was time to shut the company. Unfortunately I am under contract so no redundancy. I have been employed for 10 years by the company and knew it was coming, so I an really very appreciative for the opportunity. Such is life. But then my wife, who works for a pharmaceutical company, comes home early from work a week after my news to tell me she was made redundant after 10 years service. Frick! Fortunately they offered her a years reprieve to take on a maternity leave position and she will get a pretty reasonable package. The government rhetoric is science is a priority area and that they are concerned with decline in the number of student doing science, and then they reduce funding for scientific research and places like the CSIRO have to cull the workforce. So biotech is struggling in this country and the government is sitting on their hands. I have three degrees and 23 years industry experience and I am not sure what I will be doing next year. What do they say, don't worry and have another home-brew.


Oh I forgot what I was going to say now. Three degrees could start a band in Showbiz. The Oil Industry used to be full of people with degrees in Geology start at the bottom as a Mudlogger and work up from there. A Rock Doctor is really useful when you got problems with the Topdrive All electric and hydraulics even the diesel mechanic has problems. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kYrY7WcaNo This could be the most off topic post yet due to SN Hoppy Lager.


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> not having a science minister is telling.
> 
> this was a good listen: http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/ockhamsrazor/len-fisher-precious-petals-targeted-research/6518060#transcript


Pfizer may have been _targeting_ research for a drug to treat pulmonary hypertension, but imagine the serendipity when it also turned out to be a first class stiffly pill to!


----------



## koots (25/6/15)

I can't believe how golden some of the handshakes still are! We get 1 weeks pay for each year of service, capped at 13 weeks.


----------



## goomboogo (25/6/15)

Golden handshakes. My employer is more the golden shower type.


----------



## Gregos (25/6/15)

We just need some rain to grow the Grain to make some more beer and ease the pain!


----------



## manticle (25/6/15)

goomboogo said:


> Golden handshakes. My employer is more the golden shower type.


Dutch?


----------



## spog (25/6/15)

I would have said German myself, fingers in Dikes is more Dutch than golden showers.


----------



## rbtmc (25/6/15)

$50,000 cash payout after 3 years work (voluntary redundancy)


----------



## koots (26/6/15)

rbtmc said:


> $50,000 cash payout after 3 years work (voluntary redundancy)


What the absolute ****!! How!?


----------



## goomboogo (26/6/15)

koots said:


> What the absolute ****!! How!?


You sound jealous. I know I am.


----------



## KevinR (26/6/15)

More redundancies coming. With the government signing the free trade agreement with China, Chinese companies with projects of $1 billion can bring their own worker's from China without the obligation to pay Australian wages and conditions. With in days of signing the agreement John Holland pty ltd was taken over by China.
This is just the beginning


----------



## Elz (26/6/15)

Before i took on the position were i am currently empliyed thay could not fill the role: SW in mental health (with added complexities). Poor pay heaps of stress and no thanks, but great rewards!
Whilst there are redundancies there are also opportunities, albeit for lower pay then afforded in the traditional expected. There are opportunities but there are also sacrifices along with an understanding that this government is not going to look after the worker.


----------



## seamad (26/6/15)

KevinR said:


> More redundancies coming. With the government signing the free trade agreement with China, Chinese companies with projects of $1 billion can bring their own worker's from China without the obligation to pay Australian wages and conditions. With in days of signing the agreement John Holland pty ltd was taken over by China.
> This is just the beginning


I think the threshold is $150 million http://aftinet.org.au/cms/node/977
Tony's tradies might not be so happy soon.


----------



## KevinR (26/6/15)

Major accouting firm has same plans


----------



## clickeral (26/6/15)

slcmorro said:


> Yep - A round has just gone through McCain Foods, where I work. A bloke of 37 years was tapped on the shoulder and asked to leave. He gets 111 weeks of payout, plus all his AL and LSL though so he's not in dire straits, but it's still ordinary.


I left Mccain just over a month ago, you aren't talking about Steve are you?

Personally I am in the supply chain and logistics game focusing more on project work and optimization atm current industry is FMCG

I have worked in Aeronautical, Telecommunications, IT, high voltage, water metering, manufacturing etc etc and now Food, beverage etc

Every industry and business needs supply chain or things grind to a holt if one industry has issues I change industry

As long as they pay me and I am engaged I am happy 

Money just keeps going up and I am slowly beating the older guys due to the fact I am adaptive  however I do really respect pople who have a wealth of knowledge in there chosen industry and profession


----------



## slcmorro (26/6/15)

clickeral said:


> I left Mccain just over a month ago, you aren't talking about Steve are you?


 No mate, talking about H from the FF Cold Store in Ballarat.


----------



## Lemon (27/6/15)

I've been involved in a lot of redundancies over the past few years, steel industry. It is a very distressing time for all involved. Not withstanding some long serving employees are well compensated, deservedly. some of those gentlemen, largely, have worked nowhere else and stand no realistic chance of re-employment.
Still it is a credit to them that they thank their employer (boss) for what he has done for them and the help provided. 
As I have no doubt ranted elsewhere, that is what the boss is for - support, not bossing.


Communication is the key.

Lemon


----------



## pist (29/6/15)

It just keeps getting worse by looks of it. Theres no way unemployment is as low as they report. I was made redundant after 9 years with the same company within the rail manufacturing industry back in 2013. Coal price went down, mines slowed down production and demand for locos to ship it pretty much stopped. Place is near closing its doors now due to government sending passenger car contracts offshore to china. Those contracts could easily keep the doors open and some people still employed...upshot is they get a quality product that will last in excess of 20 years as opposed to 5 or 6...but its all about getting cheap shit. Ship builders here in newcastle are just about to suffer the same fate. Pollies have alot to answer for


----------



## yankinoz (29/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> Heard the minister for whatever interviewed on the free trade agreement the other morning. Apparently theres nothing to worry about in regard to jobs moving offshore. Its just a natural progression of industries gravitating toward countries who are more specialized in that particular field, presumably fields like working for around $1200 AUD per month in Chinas case. So apparently we just need to discover our strengths and business will come flooding in.
> 
> And bugger Shorten. If he's not agreeing with with stuff he hasn't even heard, he's tucking into a snot appetizer.
> ..gross..
> ...


If you take the minister at his word, I have some prime real estate to sell you, back of Bourke, but sure to take off any day now.


----------



## madpierre06 (29/6/15)

pist said:


> It just keeps getting worse by looks of it. Theres no way unemployment is as low as they report. I was made redundant after 9 years with the same company within the rail manufacturing industry back in 2013. Coal price went down, mines slowed down production and demand for locos to ship it pretty much stopped. Place is near closing its doors now due to government sending passenger car contracts offshore to china. Those contracts could easily keep the doors open and some people still employed...upshot is they get a quality product that will last in excess of 20 years as opposed to 5 or 6...but its all about getting cheap shit. Ship builders here in newcastle are just about to suffer the same fate. Pollies have alot to answer for



They just change the definition of 'unemployed' every time they need to post a drop in the figures...trouble is, they're running out of the number of hours needed to qualify someone as employed.


----------

